# تابع اسطوانة تعليم Autocad Structural Detailing 2012 لمنشا خرساني للمهندس / وجيه عباس بالعربي



## wagih khalid (22 ديسمبر 2011)

_*
تابع اسطوانة تعليم Autocad Structural Detailing 2012 لمنشا خرساني للمهندس / وجيه عباس بالعربي

المنشا الم*__*عدني هنا
*_http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=302098

*الخرساني *_*هنا*_

_*




*_


*INTRODUCTION*
*http://www.4shared.com/rar/tHYHgODY/Introduction_engwagi7_.html*
_*
الدرس الاول: توصيف الكمره*_

الحلقه الولي
*http://www.4shared.com/rar/d01PuX5f/_____engwagi7_.html*

الحلقه الثانيه
*http://www.4shared.com/rar/EsMPVIVC/_____engwagi7_.html*


الحلقه الثالثه
*http://www.4shared.com/rar/a4-5zZnN/_____engwagi7_.html*

الحلقه الرابعه
*http://www.4shared.com/rar/5hXcUdqS/_____engwagi7_.html*


_*الدرس الثاني: توصيف العمود
*_*http://www.4shared.com/rar/gt_2aXYa/___engwagi7_.html*

_*
الدرس الثالث:عمل تعديلات(Modification) 
*_*http://www.4shared.com/rar/LoT4U9Am/Modification_engwagi7_.html*
_*

الدرس الرابع: توصيف القاعده المسلحه

*_الحلقه الاولي
*http://www.4shared.com/rar/qVtuwkAw/_____engwagi7_.html*


الحلقه الثانيه
*http://www.4shared.com/rar/AqGwNKQ6/_____engwagi7_.html*

_*الدرس الخامس: حصر الكميات الخاصه للحديد*_
(_*TAKE OFF)
*
_*http://www.4shared.com/rar/kdLS-bqq/Take_off__engwagi7_.html

*_ده ملف المشروع_

http://www.4shared.com/rar/D3UHsoDv/My_Project_engwagi7_abbas_.html

*اتمني الافاده وياريت لو اي تعليق اونصيحه او شكوي تبلغوني عشان متتكررش
وااسف لو كان حجم الروابط كبير علي البعض ده اخر ما عندي والله
نسالكم الدعاء.........

*​


----------



## hos1989 (22 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سارية عثمان (22 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ،مجهود مقدر ،جزاك الله عنا خيراً.


----------



## دلس (23 ديسمبر 2011)

Thank my freind you ar the best


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (23 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الفاضل


----------



## alaa_ce (23 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير 

ياريت البرنامج نفسه


----------



## wagih khalid (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*
ده ملف البرنامج اصدار 2012
Torrent File وانا نزلته وشغال باذن الله

*_*http://www.mediafire.com/?feip9luze0xndf6*_​


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (23 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## the pump (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*وفقك الله تعالى وبارك فيك وجزاك عنا خيراً*


----------



## محمد الجفري (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## عبد القادر السلايم (23 ديسمبر 2011)

تحياتي
ما هذا التألق يا أخي !!!!! بارك الله فيك وفي علمك وجزاك الله كل الخير
بالمناسبة لا يوجد دورات مشابهة في الانترنيت مع انني بحثت طويلا عنها وبهذا التسلسل المنطقي والشرح الوافي 
يا ليت تكمل معروفك وترفعها على الميديا فير لانه اسرع


----------



## خلوف العراقي (23 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## wagih khalid (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*
جزاكم اله كل الخير علي كل هذه الردود الطيبه
:63:
*​


----------



## mostafa sliem (23 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## layth77 (24 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الدورة الرائعة 
اخونا العزيز انا امتلك نسخة 2011 فهل تختلف على النسخة 2012 كثيرا لغرض تطبيق دروس الدورة 
وشكرا لك مرة اخرى


----------



## sekou (25 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا هندسة, جارى التحميل.


----------



## نجانجا (25 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير جارى التحميل فى وقت لاحق


----------



## smartman_9090 (26 ديسمبر 2011)

ممتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاز جدا ، أستمر أرجوك


----------



## smartman_9090 (26 ديسمبر 2011)

لو مفهاش طمع يعنى  ياريت دورة للـ ريفيت


----------



## هاشم حسن (26 ديسمبر 2011)

عاشت الأيادي 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسن جليلاتي (28 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا نرجو المزيد


----------



## مجدى..مسلم (29 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ...شكرا كتييييييييييير اليك


----------



## mustafa20099 (29 ديسمبر 2011)

يسلمووووووووووو وجزاك الله الف خير ^_^


----------



## sekou (30 ديسمبر 2011)

كان عندى استفسار بالنسبة للبلاطات بأنواعها كيف يمكن التعامل معها داخل البرنامج​


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (30 ديسمبر 2011)

الملفات كبيرة اخي الكريم فهل يمكن تجزئتها بارك الله فيك


----------



## البرنس رامى (31 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم مجهود رائع وفعلا في وقتة كنت محتاج الشرح دة فعلا
ربنا يبارك لك فيما رزقك ونفعك ونفعنا بعلمك وامة المسلمين اجمعين


----------



## cmf7355 (31 ديسمبر 2011)

موضوع رائع شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## pwama25 (31 ديسمبر 2011)

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : "الا انبئكم بخير اعمالكم .. وازكاها عند مليككم.. وارفعها في درجاتكم.. وخير لكم من اعطاء الذهب والفضه... وخير لكم من ان تلقوا عدوكم فتضربوا أعناقهم ويضربوا اعناقكم ..؟ قالوا:بلى..وما ذاك يارسول الله ؟ قال ذكر الله عز وجل وفقك الله تعالى وبارك فيك وجزاك عنا خيراً


----------



## م.عطا (31 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## akm5470 (31 ديسمبر 2011)

الف شكر و جزاك الله خيرا .....


----------



## طارق كمال سيد (2 يناير 2012)

​ *مشكلة عندى فى Autocad Structural Detailing 2012 تظهر هذه الرسالة عند فتح البرنامج ولا اعلم ما هو سبب المشكلة يا ريت حد يقولى سبب المشكلة لانى فى احتياج لهذا البرنامج 
*
*رابط الصورة التى فيها المشكله http://www.mediafire.com/i/?z487m3zskcd5gza
*
*




*​


----------



## samour (3 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed sayed tlb (6 يناير 2012)

*شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## Akmal (6 يناير 2012)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس وجيه على الشرح القيم للبرنامج الذى تعبت لبحث عن شرح له


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (8 يناير 2012)

مشكوريا اخي الكريم تم التحميل ...........بارك الله فيك


----------



## انور الاستشاري (9 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك و نشكر المجهود الأكثر من رائع وفقك الله و زادك علماً حتى تخدم اخوانك المهندسين العرب
متمنين لك المزيد من التقدم 
وفقك الله


----------



## kim barakat (9 يناير 2012)

thank you very much
good luck


----------



## faragaladawy (11 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيراً يا هندسه على المجهود ده
بس محتاجين نسخه ايزو من البرنامج 64 بت


----------



## wagih khalid (11 يناير 2012)

faragaladawy قال:


> جزاكم الله خيراً يا هندسه على المجهود ده
> بس محتاجين نسخه ايزو من البرنامج 64 بت



_*ده ملف تورنت لنسخه 64بت*_

_*http://www.mediafire.com/?29s872fjruifevg*_​


----------



## engineeringmero (12 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## remstereo (6 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخى الحبيب واكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## bboumediene (6 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ham77 (6 فبراير 2012)

شكراااا اخي والله ما قصرت


----------



## wagih khalid (1 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## mahmoud hasan90 (1 مارس 2012)

هو البرنامج ده غير الكاد العادي اللي احنا عارفينه ولا هو ؟


----------



## mahmoud hasan90 (2 مارس 2012)

??


----------



## wagih khalid (2 مارس 2012)

elsissy قال:


> ??


 

*مختلف عنه بعض الشئ هو اخص شويه يا هندسه

شوف المقدمه *​


----------



## هانى حميده (3 مارس 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## البعيد القريب (4 مارس 2012)

شكرا مهندس وجية
فدائما هندسة الزقازيق سباقة ومتميزة
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elmohndes_mohmed (26 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم المهندس وجية وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك انا كان ليا طلب اننا ازاي استخدم البرنامج الجميل دة في تفريد حديد اللبشة والبلاطات الخرسانية بمختلف انواعها ولكم مني اجمل واحلي تحية يا هندسة وجعلت لك في كل معلومة تنفع بها الناس قصرا في الجنة


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (8 أبريل 2012)

​_*وفقك الله تعالى وبارك فيك وجزاك عنا خيراً*_


----------



## zanzibar (16 أبريل 2012)

Thanks


----------



## bregadeer (25 مايو 2012)

شكرا كتير يا بشمهندس وياريت لو تنزل ملف فيديو تشرح كيفية تنسيق الرسمة والابعاد عشان بتطلع معايا كبيرة ومش متناسقة


----------



## fleure90 (25 مايو 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## fleure90 (25 مايو 2012)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## fleure90 (25 مايو 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## fleure90 (25 مايو 2012)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## fleure90 (25 مايو 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## fleure90 (25 مايو 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## fleure90 (25 مايو 2012)

meriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## fleure90 (25 مايو 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## fleure90 (25 مايو 2012)

thankssssssssssssssssss


----------



## fleure90 (25 مايو 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## fleure90 (25 مايو 2012)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## fleure90 (25 مايو 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## مدنى بيه (23 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## basyoo (23 يونيو 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا *


----------



## م.عز الدين (23 يونيو 2012)

يا اخوان الفيديوهات بتفتح عندي صوت من غير صورة ، ممكن تدلونا على حل للمشكلة ؟


----------



## كيرو عبده (29 يوليو 2012)

*الف شكر يا غالى*​


----------



## reem220 (30 يوليو 2012)

مالفرق بن الأتوكاد ستراكشر ديتيليغ والريفت الانشائي؟؟


----------



## bode lotfy (11 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## السيدنصير (20 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## ahmad mounir (7 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووور ياهندسه والله مجهود رااااائع جزاك الله خير الجزاء والي الامام ديما ان شاء الله


----------



## ahmed7788 (18 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## محمد دهشورى (1 فبراير 2013)

ممكن **** البرنامج يا هندسه


----------



## محمد دهشورى (1 فبراير 2013)

الكراك


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (2 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم شكرا جزيلا و هل بالامكان اعادة الرفع على الميديافاير


----------



## هشام علي احمد (3 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم


----------



## lolo200890 (3 فبراير 2013)

لو سمحت الكراك


----------



## lolo200890 (3 فبراير 2013)

مكن المشروع ترفعه علي نسخه اتوكاد قديمه عشان يفتح عند اي حد


----------



## احمد شواني (3 فبراير 2013)

_مجهود رائع و جزك الله خيرا_


----------



## danteroben (6 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم يعطيك الف عافية بس عندي مشكلة انه ال dimensions بتطلع اكبر من الكمرة بالاضافة انه ال dimensions داخلات ببعض ..ارجوك اوجد لي الحل ؟؟ شكرا لك


----------



## chei5saad (12 أكتوبر 2013)

Thank You :7:​


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (27 فبراير 2015)

[MENTION][/MENTION]



[*=right]wagih khalid
[*=right]

جزاك الله كل خير عالمجهود الرائع 
عند تنصيبي نسخة 2015 ال object inspector غير ظاهر كيف يتم اظهاره؟
ملف ال help للبرنامج يطلب مني ان احمله من موقع الشركة و قمت بتحميله و تنصيبه الي drive c و مع ذلك كل مرة يوجه لي نفس الرسالة بتحميل الملف مرة اخري فهل من حل ؟


----------

